# Is it rude to stare at a girl's buttocks that are half hanging out at Walmart?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:|

I like to buy my groceries on Saturdays at 5AM to avoid the crowds. This past Saturday, there was this girl who wore a small sweater and black pantyhose that had tiger like stripes, with the stripes being torn out so you can see her skin. She also had something resembling panties that are shorter than booty shorts but longer than thongs; half her butt was hanging out. Being this early, I figured this might be some type of custom for her job, maybe a stripper or some type of dancer at one of the casinos (I live in Vegas). I get that shoppers at Walmart are very classy but shouldn't you at least cover up some before going out?

Anyway, is it rude to check out a girl's butt that is half hanging out at a store?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kind of - it'll mess up your mind.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Unless her culo has eyeballs she won't know you're staring.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

no

it's an innocent look at something on display?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's acceptable, but only if you're dressed the same way.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's fine to glance and notice what's going on, I mean, that's human. But to continually stare? That's rude.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No not rude 
if your going to wear it it shouldn't bother you if people look , if you don't like being looked at don't wear those sot of clothes . 
No brainer really .


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

She dresses like that because she wants people to look at her.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's probably fine, but I wouldn't do it when other people are around. I mean, she's practically asking for it, lol.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Unless her culo has eyeballs she won't know you're staring.


This is why men always check women out from behind. Cue sunglasses: 8)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not staring, but if it catches your interest for a glance or two, that's fine.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I never pass up the chance to admire a nice butt.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Kind of - it'll mess up your mind.


You could threaten her with an infraction and insist she pull up her pants.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No, depending on your definition of stare, just don't make it blatently obvious.

Definitely don't tell her how unclassy you think she's being though.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> It's acceptable, but only if you're dressed the same way.


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> You could threaten her with an infraction and insist she pull up her pants.


Yep. At least 40% of the buttock is hanging out. Infraction. She may need a time out if there are blub blubs hanging out, like an upside down muffin top.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, depending on your definition of stare, just don't make it blatently obvious.
> 
> Definitely don't tell her how unclassy you think she's being though.


I was just kidding about Walmart being a classy place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> I was just kidding about Walmart being a classy place.


I had my Federal taxes done (estate stuff is included) and seeing all of the people reminded me of this thread. I wondered about how much we really care for ourselves.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

You should ask first. That's the polite thing to do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

At a certain point, I don't really care if someone knows I'm looking. If I can see her buttcheeks, she knows I can see her buttcheeks and she says she's fine with it by default.

And besides which, I like buttcheeks so of course I'm gonna look.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

Staring is rude no matter what the person is wearing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Morumot said:


> Staring is rude no matter what the person is wearing.


 Some would say it's rude to go half naked and get offended when people look.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Some would say it's rude to go half naked and get offended when people look.


Noticing a half naked person and a few glances is fine but just continuously staring at that person is rude. This just reminds me of people who say rape isn't that bad with a scantily dressed woman because she was asking for it. :|


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Morumot said:


> Noticing a half naked person and a few glances is fine but just continuously staring at that person is rude. This just reminds me of people who say rape isn't that bad with a scantily dressed woman because she was asking for it.


 And that reminds me that looking at someone and rape are not even close to the same thing.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

No, it isn't rude ...... HOWEVER, before you get settled into a really good stare, you might want to check nearby to make sure she hasn't got a very large boyfriend with her.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> And that reminds me that looking at someone and rape are not even close to the same thing.


I am not saying that they are the same thing, I am just saying that it isn't acceptable to stare at someone and be rude just because they happen to be wearing revealing clothing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Morumot said:


> I am not saying that they are the same thing


 You were not originally saying they are the same thing. But then you compared thinking it's fine to use your eyeballs to thinking it's fine to rape someone so you did pretty much say they're the same thing.



> I am just saying that it isn't acceptable to stare at someone and be rude just because they happen to be wearing revealing clothing.


 Actually, it is acceptable because you don't have any right to tell other people what they can look at or what they are allowed to think.

Is it rude? Yes. But it's also rude to walk around with your butt showing and think people are not going to stare.

There isn't any other reason to dress like that other than to get attention (Whether you see that attention as positive or not is immaterial to the fact that it's going to happen). That doesn't give someone an excuse to rape someone but again, looking at someone is not even close to raping someone even if they don't like it.

When someone stares at me, I ignore it. I don't accuse them of a thoughtcrime.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You were not originally saying they are the same thing. But then you compared thinking it's fine to use your eyeballs to thinking it's fine to rape someone so you did pretty much say they're the same thing.
> 
> Actually, it is acceptable because you don't have any right to tell other people what they can look at or what they are allowed to think.
> 
> ...


 I only pointed it out because I thought it was a bit similar.
Just because someone is doing something rude does not mean that makes it automatically okay to be rude back. When I said it is not acceptable that is just my opinion, perhaps I should have worded it better. I can't tell people what they can or cannot think but I am stating my opinion that staring at people is not a good thing.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

It's rude to stare, period.

New Guy at work is always eyeballing everyone else's business like everyone but him is an incompetent in need of monitoring. I'm thinking of ways to make it awkward for him.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

It certainly is! Haven't you heard? You have to ask for permission first!!! :doh No brainer. You are supposed to start with ''May I...'' and always add ''please''. You have to keep it polite. You are taught that in your family by age 7. :sigh


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, but it'd be odd if she wasn't expecting it... I guess.

Asking permission via optic ques and interpretive dance is ok though.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

If somebody is dressing so that it can be seen, you're just bound to see it without even trying. I personally don't like to do this. Often times I wish people would cover themselves up more, because I feel like I'm intruding on something or seeing something I shouldn't. But girls who dress this way are doing it on purpose.

And men, of course. It works both ways.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

nubly said:


> :|
> 
> I like to buy my groceries on Saturdays at 5AM to avoid the crowds. This past Saturday, there was this girl who wore a small sweater and black pantyhose that had tiger like stripes, with the stripes being torn out so you can see her skin. She also had something resembling panties that are shorter than booty shorts but longer than thongs; half her butt was hanging out. Being this early, I figured this might be some type of custom for her job, maybe a stripper or some type of dancer at one of the casinos (I live in Vegas). I get that shoppers at Walmart are very classy but shouldn't you at least cover up some before going out?
> 
> Anyway, is it rude to check out a girl's butt that is half hanging out at a store?


This may sound insensitive to some..but..i don't think it's wrong to stare.....as long as it's not a long stare..but yeah..i feel..that goes for any gender/human being..if you address yourself in a certain manner..people will give u looks..good or bad:yes..these days u have some chic's/women..that have no problem showing cleavage..thongs etc:...but funny enough complain about men being pigs etc:lol...not saying women deserve any kind of harm..but if you dress flashy..be prepared for a stare down...but staring doesn't have to be a pervy thing...if anything someone could just be admiring you..that in itself is a compliment...especially if they have a nice body...however! like the Beyonce song "U Can Look At It As Long As You Don't Grab It":boogie


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

If she's dressing like that, she wants the attention. It would be rude not to indulge.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Would it be rude to puke?


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Noll said:


> Would it be rude to puke?


No, you're reacting and that's what people who crave attention want you to do.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, it was laundry day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> Anyway, is it rude to check out a girl's butt that is half hanging out at a store?


If she didn't want men checking it out, she should cover it the hell up. Simple as that.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

lmfao! This thread made me laugh xD I would say out of respect not to, but if the ratchet girl gon' do it then she better expect it to happen and not be mad when she catches people staring. IMO.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Unless her culo has eyeballs she won't know you're staring.


hahahahaha.
CULO!! (spanish humor)


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

If you're deliberately burning holes in her backside, I would find that pretty classless. Although it might not shock her as much as annoy. 

A peek or two that's it :yes


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

yes


----------

